# Starter Plants needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Robert (bobo31), the guy who got me started with planted tanks in Maryland has finally decided to get back into planted tanks again. When Robert got out of the hobby a couple of years ago, he sent me a bunch of fertilizers, a pH controller, a couple of Reactor 1000's and some other miscellaneous stuff. Most of this stuff eventually made it into some SWOAPE members hands very inexpensively...it would be great if we could return the favor and get him a few plants to get his tank started right


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I'm not part of SWOAPE, but I do a huge trim of the 180 every couple of weeks. Let me know. I could put together enough stemmies to fill a railroad car. They usually just go in the trash.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds Bryce! He's setting up a 120g so I'm sure he would appreciate it. I'd be more than happy to send you some cash for the plants, just let me know how much you want and I'll PayPal it to you


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, I should probably mention that things are a bit "off track" in the big tank at the moment. Thread algae set up shop during two-week long CO2 issue. Getting it back into balance is taking longer than expected. Options become limitted at a 180g tank size.

Once things are better, he's welcome to anything. I don't feel good about sending plants with possible algae issues.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Mat,

I'll help. I'm growing things out right now, so I don't have as much as usual. Let me know when you're going to make a shipment and I get it to you somehow.

-Russ


----------

